# Uber pending document approval nonsense



## DaniDoza (Apr 20, 2019)

It is now 50+ hours of the same document pending approval (my license). I have tried every trick I could find online. Contacted Uber a bunch of times in the app and got some excuses. Called support 3 times and got told they could see my document but weren't authorized to do anything and couldn't give me a number to someone who could. Also was told Greenlight hub could not help me either. (They are also 2 hours away) Tried having my expired license with my new temporary in the photo. Tried Facebook. I'm super over it. Meanwhile, I signed up for Lyft and they approved the same license in under 5 minutes (just waiting for Checkr). So what is everyone's take? Am I SOL?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drive Lyft until Uber gets it together. If you don’t have any skeletons in the closet it should be just a matter of time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If the only problem is the document itself, the GLH can help.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If it’s worth it to you, you may need to make that journey to the GLH. Online support and phone support will run you in circles without even checking what the issue is. I had same issue and GLH fixed instantly.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Road trip.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Tweet them?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

When they would't take my temp right away last year I went to the GLH and they me up in running in like 15 minutes.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When they can't take my temp...

The bastards take me to the hospital...

Then they stick this cold device..

Right up my monkey...

oh nevermind...!!!

damn vet doctors...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Had a similar problem with insurance documents recently. Sat there for 4 days "pending approval" until the expiration date came and I couldn't drive. Called support, he sent an email to someone, and it was approved within 15 minutes. Not sure why your reps weren't able to do likewise.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lyft was a lot faster than Uber when it came to annual background check.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

When I initially got onboarded a year ago everything happened within hours when I uploaded docs.

Now, when I had to renew everything, it took 3-5 days for them to approve them. No issue with approvals though, it was just really slow. 

Probably due to staff cutbacks IMHO.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Same here. I submitted my insurance early Friday. Still waiting. Lyft approved it within 5 minutes.

The cynic in me thinks they are trying to draw it out so they can avoid paying me my $100 bonus based on my account "not being in good standing". I don't trust this company at all.


----------



## DaniDoza (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm not sure where their email went that should have fixed the issue. No responses since. I've called and tried to message them again but they give their same lame response. GLH was useless today. Ever since they changed the license again in PA it's like they can't figure it out. I figure it's due to low staff and a bunch of monkies running the show lol. Lyft it is.


----------

